# Looking at MTB



## Dark46 (20 Aug 2017)

I keep getting asked if I have a MTB ? So I`m now in a position to get myself a MTB.
So far I`ve decided on a hardtail 27.5 , but there are still too many bikes and makes to choose from. I`ve been looking a Scott and Norco and Gaint plus others. Then on Friday I called into a local shop and had my mind blown away. What took my fancy was a Whyte, the fact that its a UK company and also a lifetime warranty on the frame. I was looking at the 901 and the only thing that put me off was the colour. I see someone on here has one in the Lime Yellow. The 905 looks great few a few extras but again the Colour does not impress me. So sods law I looked at the 909 and it looks amazing in black and bronze. I just wonder if its too much of a bike for a first MTB. The budget is not a problem and I know around where I live in Gloucester there is a lot of places to use the bike, the Forest of Dean is on my door step too.

I get advice from friends of who I trust but its difficult when the have different opinons ! So I thought I would give here ago as I`ve had good advice in the past about road cycling. The biggest difference with their opinions is the the crank gears. As some say thea a single gear on the front is the way to go and you`ve guessed it, others recommend a twin on the front. The shop assistant says you dont really need a twin on the front if the on the range on the back is right.

The other real question is on pedals do I go for flat or clip in?


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2017)

Stretch the budget. Whyte's are good and the lifetime warrenty is excellent. Also look at Bird !

I have a double up front on my Full Suspension and it suits the riding I do - mainly XC where the closer ratio is better, especially on the 'flat'.

My next bike is likely to be a single chainring, but that's what most seem to have now.


----------



## Dark46 (20 Aug 2017)

I did see that someone on here said about Bird, but I`m always weary on ordering a bike from a online suppplier just incase their are any issues in the future. But I will have a look cheers.


I see the Zero TR and the 909 are very similar in price and spec


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2017)

Bird are UK based and I believe their customer service is excellent - you can go in and buy direct from their premises if you live locally. They just don't have dealers.


----------



## Cycleops (20 Aug 2017)

For VFM you couldn't do any better than Decathlon.
https://www.decathlon.co.uk/rockrider-920-se-mountain-bike-275-id_8387540.html
Single chainsets seem to be flavour of the month right now and there's much to be said for them. You need to ask yourself about the type of riding you'll be doing.


----------



## NorthernDave (20 Aug 2017)

Nobody ever had too much of a bike 

If it's within your budget and you like it, why not?

The worst that can happen is you don't exploit the full potential of the bike - which matters to absolutely no-one. I get nowhere near the full potential of my 'best' bike, but it doesn't stop me enjoying riding it, or knowing I can push myself to get more out of it every now and then.

A single chain ring on the front seems to be the future (well for now, anyway) and while a twin will give you a wider selection of gears you probably won't miss it too much if you don't get one.


----------



## marzjennings (20 Aug 2017)

The Whyte 909 looks like a good bike, but that head angle is slack and that's big ol' set of forks. It designed more for going down than going up. Plus that fork is going to feel sloppy if you prefer tight single track. Have you test ridden one yet? 

There's no such thing as too much bike.

All my mtb's have single chain ring at the front, it's just one less thing to worry about. Plus hitting the Forest trails on a muddy day always means a bunged up front mech.


----------



## Dark46 (20 Aug 2017)

I see the Ragley Blue Pig is really rated too. Looking at reviews at MBR at the moment.


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2017)

The Whytes and the Birds are both trail bikes, big slack head angles, wide bars, short stems. You can do XC with them but they're less suited to it, so if you want to do trails and short XC runs they're fine but if you want to do long rides in the country, they're probably less suited than a pure XC bike being an XC/trail hybrid. Mind you, I'm probably being picky but it's just a thought.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2017)

There isn't too much to be bothered about. My Full suspension trail bike covers ground as well as the rigid XC bike. It does go down rocky hills much better though.

XC bikes have "around" 100mm of travel, trail around 130mm and Enduro 150 to 170mm.


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2017)

fossyant said:


> There isn't too much to be bothered about. My Full suspension trail bike covers ground as well as the rigid XC bike. It does go down rocky hills much better though.
> 
> XC bikes have "around" 100mm of travel, trail around 130mm and Enduro 150 to 170mm.


you're probably right although you don't have as slack a head angle on your Boardman as those two.


----------



## Dark46 (20 Aug 2017)

Cant believe looking at Bird website they have a lack of parts to build bike at moment lol


----------



## Dark46 (20 Aug 2017)

I've not ridden a MTB at the moment but I want to have more of a idea before I go into more shops, so I don't get talked into buying something I don't want and is not suitable.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> you're probably right although you don't have as slack a head angle on your Boardman as those two.



No but it's slack compared to the 90's old skool 72/73 degrees. 
My next might be a long travel trail or an Enduro - I still want something that climbs - the Boardman does well for a squishy bike. 

Depends what the OP wants though - a short travel might be fine. Hard tails have much less to 'go wrong'.


----------



## Crackle (20 Aug 2017)

Dark46 said:


> I've not ridden a MTB at the moment but I want to have more of a idea before I go into more shops, so I don't get talked into buying something I don't want and is not suitable.


I hired bikes at trail centres. More and more have a good selection of hire bikes or demo days.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2017)

Dark46 said:


> Cant believe looking at Bird website they have a lack of parts to build bike at moment lol



I was looking the other day, and they look out of stock. The frames aren't in, which hints of new bikes ? They do production runs - the frames are made overseas. They are more towards bespoke than Whyte. I do like the Whyte styling ! Both have great reviews.


----------



## fossyant (20 Aug 2017)

Crackle said:


> I hired bikes at trail centres. More and more have a good selection of hire bikes or demo days.



Yes - do a demo day !


----------



## Dark46 (21 Aug 2017)

Bike ordered and got a bit of a bargain I think too


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2017)

And...... which one


----------



## Dark46 (21 Aug 2017)

Keep you in suspence...
Now need to get helmet, gloves, shorts and shoes. Flat pedals at moment

Basically I got 400 quid off RRP


----------



## BretonM (22 Aug 2017)

Dark46 said:


> Keep you in suspence...
> Now need to get helmet, gloves, shorts and shoes. Flat pedals at moment
> 
> Basically I got 400 quid off RRP


Just saw that you oredered the MTB, I'm excited to see what it is !

Was going to suggest an Orange P7, steel hardtails are fantastic in my opinion. 

I believe the Ragley is steel !!


----------



## Dark46 (22 Aug 2017)

Could have got upgraded forks but the Rochshox 150 RCT3 reviews I found didn't rate them as much as the FOX the come with the bike


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Aug 2017)

*I was looking at the 901 and the only thing that put me off was the colour. I see someone on here has one in the Lime Yellow*.

Would that be me?


----------



## Dark46 (22 Aug 2017)

Salty seadog said:


> *I was looking at the 901 and the only thing that put me off was the colour. I see someone on here has one in the Lime Yellow*.
> 
> Would that be me?



The colour and it being matt really put me off to be honest


----------



## Salty seadog (22 Aug 2017)

it rides well


----------



## Dark46 (24 Aug 2017)

Well its arrived! Crush Pro


----------



## BretonM (26 Aug 2017)

Identical to mine apart from mine is steel and orange !!!

What size is that frame ?


----------



## Dark46 (27 Aug 2017)

Small as I'm only 5' 4 and short legs


----------



## Salty seadog (27 Aug 2017)

Dark46 said:


> Well its arrived! Crush Pro
> View attachment 369808



Great bikes. From the look of that head tube angle I bet it fly's downhill.


----------

